# Aquaripure Nitrate Filter



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi all, does anyone have any experience with Nitrate filters, all the testimonials on the website look good but I don't necessarily trust them. If I can get a product that reduces my water changes and lowers nitrates to 0 for about $300, that is a no brainer, just need some opinions on it's effectiveness.

http://www.aquaripure.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=52

Thanks!!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would never use this on a planted tank. If you remove all nitrates, the plants will starve. If you have planted tanks, just add more plants, higher lighting co2 and nitrates will stay down. I often drop to 0 on my main tank and actually want more nitrates.

This type of product is terrible for a planted tank, but would probably be great for a non planted or maybe a salt water tank, don't know sw very well.


----------



## unk3wl (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a 110 Gallon Cichlid tank, with a fairly heavy bioload, only a couple Java ferns in tank{which can be removed}. Anyone see any problems with running this?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If it works well, it would probably be great for a cichlid tank


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

My BS-O-Meter was going off when I read its description and workings of.


----------

